# Devils Lake fishing report



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Went to DL from the night of the 15th through the 20th. Tried many places in 40' to 7' of water...before sun-up, through the day, and into the night. Did horse-poop for luck. I got 5 walleyes with the biggest at 12" in 28' on swedish pimples with minnow.

We saw a lot of Eye's and Perch but to no avail. Many days, the perch patrol set-up we had already set-up in the same area but not too lucky for them either.

Guys at Ed's are *****y and grumpy as ever....just a reccomendation to you guys at Ed's, if you are selling bait, get used to people asking how the fishing is and where to go. Don't get into a slew of 'blue language'...not good for business. I went to see you guys on the first day and the first day only...you missed out on all of my parties business...

If anyone wants to know specifics I can tell you just PM me.

Also, if you want slimmers more then anything let me know too as two guys caught 38 in a couple hours on 1 pole each jigging....I hate slimmers.

David

Ps....57 days left.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Ed's Bait is a over priced little hole in the wall. He's making a killin off fisherman in DL. Just buy a DL lake map and go at it on your own that's what I do. Never heard a report from Ed's that was worth anything anyway. You have to go out and do it yourself as it should be, although if your new to the area as I am a little helps a guy get started.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I agree but have you ever bought bait from a bait shop and NOT asked how the fishing was? I go there for bait as I head out to the ice...just grumpy folks, thats all.


----------

